# Start/Stop temporarily inactive after battery replacement on Gen 2 Cruze



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I hearby sentence you...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh goodie j is having problems already with his IT ..............


----------



## 295330 (Apr 25, 2017)

Interesting, maybe it senses a issue of low battery voltage and disables the start/stop to prevent a no restart condition?.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

No issues, just wrong battery. 

Start/stop is active again. Just putting this out there if you have something similar happen once it's disconnected.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Probably a good idea to adjust the title to say temporarily.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jescott418 said:


> Interesting, maybe it senses a issue of low battery voltage and disables the start/stop to prevent a no restart condition?.


It sounds like the car needs to build confidence in the battery before trying to assess it's charge state. When in doubt - no stop/start.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> FYI, this confused me today when my car stopped shutting off at lights. Apparently it is normal and the car will fix itself after sitting unused for 3 hours.
> 
> My car came to me with the wrong battery in the trunk; likely from sitting around since April (I bought it in November) in the showroom. The dealer just threw a non-AGM in the trunk to get it out on the lot. Coincidentally, I read somewhere that the predicted lifetime for regular lead-acid batteries in start/stop service was ~6 months, and sure enough the blue top ACD battery was barely holding 12.0 at times.


So is the "right" battery one that is not lead-acid?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

SilverCruzer said:


> So is the "right" battery one that is not lead-acid?


Should be AGM.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

I know people don't read manuals, but in the manual it does a good job of explaining the start/stop. About temperature, battery voltage. Anytime the voltage is too low it will stop. Also if you at a stop and the battery drops or if you have heat or air and the temperature cannot be contained the car will restart.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

pontiacgt said:


> I know people don't read manuals, but in the manual it does a good job of explaining the start/stop. About temperature, battery voltage. Anytime the voltage is too low it will stop. Also if you at a stop and the battery drops or if you have heat or air and the temperature cannot be contained the car will restart.


Yeah, but no mention of the 3 hour sleep cycle thing when battery is replaced in the cars manual. It would probably be a good addition.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

So this battery has to be replaced every 6 months? That sucks! How much does it cost?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

cruze01 said:


> So this battery has to be replaced every 6 months? That sucks! How much does it cost?


No...the correct type should last 3-5 years even in a start-stop application. The car didn't come to me with the original battery it left the factory with (dealer screw-up).


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

This made me check my battery, to make sure mine has the AGM, LOL


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah...I would never have looked unless I was poking around in the trunk looking for water leaking from the brake light and seeing if I could avoid taking it in for the recall as long as possible until the free 7k service.

FWIW, this is what was in it...your regular ACD Group 48.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Yeah...I would never have looked unless I was poking around in the trunk looking for water leaking from the brake light and seeing if I could avoid taking it in for the recall as long as possible until the free 7k service.
> 
> FWIW, this is what was in it...your regular ACD Group 48.
> 
> View attachment 229818


Oh, wow. You don't even need to know about batteries, type or what does what, it says right there in plain print that the battery is not meant for this vehicle. The dealer did this? Wasn't aware that dealers provide batteries.


----------

